# How much would you pay ?



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

1998 Dodge Ram 3500 2WD 5 speed manual with the 12v cummins ( not cummings ) 149k miles regular cab 8ft PTO heil dump body with the L tool boxes behind the cab 

Drives well tires are maybe 10k miles old or so new exhaust clutch is strong brakes are good just got a little of a valve cover leak on the exhaust side and the oil pressure switch is gone bad it keeps going up and down and trips the check gages light horn dont work either but thats should not be a big deal to fix 


Doors are not rusted as well as the rocket panels it even still got the paint on it, under body is cleaner than 100's I seen before only thing rusted is the metal mounts on the bottom of the seats but its surface rust nothing too bad the floor is still solid from top and bottom I pushed on it with a screw driver and it didn't budge 


can I plow with it if I have to ? or just dont waste my money on a plow ? 


how much you think its worth ?


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

its a good truck to plow with if you can drive stick well. Ballast has to be sufficient to keep traction to avoid slippage, otherwise you should be good. plenty of guys with two wheel duallies and stake bodies, etc. to justify it


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Does it have the dead axle in the front or is it the coil and IFS version?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

jdilliplane1;1310146 said:


> its a good truck to plow with if you can drive stick well. Ballast has to be sufficient to keep traction to avoid slippage, otherwise you should be good. plenty of guys with two wheel duallies and stake bodies, etc. to justify it


Yea a nice salter would do 



Joe D;1310160 said:


> Does it have the dead axle in the front or is it the coil and IFS version?


it does have what looks like an axle with out the diff, have a track bar drag link maybe etc like my 2500 4x4 ( a pipe that goes across the front from side to side )


----------



## shouldawent (Sep 18, 2011)

some free P-pump mods and a H-D clutch and you could push mountins


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I know that much I just cant figure out if 11k too much for it they wont budge off the price much


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Id say 11k is a bit too much.


----------



## shouldawent (Sep 18, 2011)

11k!!!! people need to come to grips with reality. Kelly blue book exist for a reason. sound like another case of cumminsities, " i got coal it may become a diamond"
I wold keep looking. You can find them cheaper.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;1310209 said:


> Id say 11k is a bit too much.


Anything is a bit too much for you Ben :laughing:



shouldawent;1310227 said:


> 11k!!!! people need to come to grips with reality. Kelly blue book exist for a reason. sound like another case of cumminsities, " i got coal it may become a diamond"
> I wold keep looking. You can find them cheaper.


Yep that's what the salesman kept saying its a cummins 500k + easy I may try and get it under 10k and call it a day I already got 10 cords of wood waiting for delivery by end of next week


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds steep for a 13 yr old 2 wheeler with 150k miles thats stick shift its exactly what id want but its all stuff that makes it less valuable. do you know anything about the trans? nv4500s are notorious in cummins for shaking the nut off that holds 5th gear onto its shaft


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nothing about the trans it shifted up and down fine no grinding or funny noises 


the truck in general looks like it was very well taken care off the interior is very clean + the fact no rusted out door bottoms tells me it was away from the snow and salt or stored indoors


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

too much for me too!! I would offer him 1000 over KBB private sale, thats what I got my 07 3500 quad cab hemi for, if not its just taking up space on his lot!! you still have tax title tags etc to account for. My truck all said and done cost me 900 under retail value. I like to stay ahead of the blue book or your just losing money.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Here is a picture from the listing

KBB is listing retail at $6k


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I know it sounds rediculous but I've been looking for months and 100k plus 2ng Gen Cummins trucks are getting crazy numbers. I'm seeing 170k trucks going for $14k.

That truck has a few things going for it - A 12V Cummins, pretty much unstoppable once you fix the dowel pin and a NV4500 Manual. 5th gear nut won't shake loose if you don't bog the engine while towing. There are a bunch of fixes for it as well that are fairly simple. Those seat brackets rust on all the trucks, don't really know why. If its clean, I'd go for $10k and say its a decent deal.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

That's what I wanna hear and I doubt I will sell it anytime soon so it will make its money worth over the years to come like my 02 2500 been with me since early 06 and would not sell it for nothing and it made me good money so far.



Kbb works great for hondas nissans and little cars you cant put a value on work trucks really imo it listed my f250 for 13k hell I knew no one would look at it for that much.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thats just it. With all of the EPA crap on the newer trucks and the aftermarket booming for the 2nd gen and 3rd gen trucks, a lot of people are looking to buy those trucks, put some $$$ into them and make them basically bulletproof. Its driven the prices up like crazy.

I remember looking at a 2000 Ext Cab Short Bed 4x4 2500 Cummins with a bunch of mods, built tranny, and in MINT condition (especially for this area) with 89k miles on it just 3 years ago for $10k but decided I wanted a 3rd gen (loved the HEMI hated the auto tranny gear spacing). That truck today would be near $20k.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I called them today and made them a final offer ( take it or leave it ) of $9800 and I pay my NJ taxes. 


The owner will call me back tomorrow after talking to his son about it tonight ( father son dealership )


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good deal, I think its definitely worth that.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

plowguy43;1310902 said:


> Good deal, I think its definitely worth that.


yep they taking my offer in day or two I will be a proud owner of a 12v cummins 

First mod is ? exhaust brake


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice,
I'd start playing with the P-pump and get some power of out her!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

The truck is finally in my driveway


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

does the bed not go down? lol


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nope :crying: 








Its raining foo and I hate sitting water in dump beds ts just asking for more rust


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

cummins power! if you ever have any 12v questions please feel free. i have spent way to much time under the hoods of alot of local trucks. have fun with it!


----------

